# Why do vets overcharge so much?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Its really frustrating. :/


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Right!!! It's like okay we need to do all these things that are needed but first before you pay for that, let me slap and extra charge on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know of in Australia its different or if our vets actually understand how much we love our animals but I took my boys to the vet last week and it's $35 per rat but I told the lady I was only 17 and that I had to wait to bring them in so I could wait for my pay to go in from work, and she ended up charging me thirty for each rat and 20 for the anti biotics, I was super impressed as I expected to pay a good 100-120. Maybe even check out a few local vets and see what the cheapest place is for small animals? Because I know it's so terrible having little sick rats and not having the funds to get them fixed right then and there! !


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I've called nearly every vet in South Carolina and there are only a few that see rats. The cheapest I've found for a neuter is $160 and that does not include the anitbiotics. So I'm kind of in a bind right now.. I'm not sure what to do. :/


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I've called nearly every vet in South Carolina and there are only a few that see rats. The cheapest I've found for a neuter is $160 and that does not include the anitbiotics. So I'm kind of in a bind right now.. I'm not sure what to do. :/


REALLY?! That's so much!!! Have you called vet schools at all? My vet school at my university charged $55 for a pre-neuter checkup and $75 for a neuter (not including pain meds etc). Idk if it guarantees it'll be cheaper but it might be worth a shot, plus vet schools get access to all kinsd of new info!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It's unfortunate. I have a decent vet as far as pricing goes, but even then, it varies widly from clinic to clinic. When I wanted Bernard euthanized some clinics in town wanted anywhere from $60 to $90 PLUS the cost of the gas anesthetic (up to $50 for gas alone!!!)... the vet I took him to (and will continue to take my rats to) only charged $20 and that was gas included. I don't know how much they would charge for a neuter, I should ask. A checkup + antibiotics for 2 rats was $65.

Have you tried applying for a credit card or do they take some kind of payment plans or Care Credit? I don't think $160 is beyond unreasonable but it is up there. Antibiotics should be cheap...


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh boy does my wallet understand your pain...


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Only one place does a credit card payment method, which is the place I'll probably end up going to. 
I'm not sure of any vet schools in my area. I've also been searching for one so I can attend, but haven't really had much luck finding one.


Also, what age should I get him neutered? He was just weaned last week. The breeder couldn't remember their birthday (which irritated me..), but I'd assume he is 5 weeks old by the looks of him. He is a really tiny male. I assume he was the runt of the litter since he is a bit smaller than his sister. 
I didn't intentionally get a male. The breeder said they were both female, but on the ride home I looked at both and he was definitely a male. She offered to take him back, but he was the original one I was interested in and he's such a sweet little guy. I was only getting his sister so I wouldn't leave her living alone (when I thought he was female). My plans are to neuter him and then continue with my plans of introducing them to my other three girls in hopes of cheering up Korra. 

Really my only option is to get him neutered or give him back to the breeder (which I'm sure will make me, him and his sister sad). At this point I'm not able to have a second cage of males because of my living situation. I'm already "hiding" these two from my brother. He never comes in my room, so I don't expect him to find out about them, and if he does I'm not going to be living with him much longer.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My newest vet and I were just talking about this when I picked my dog up from having surgery for her cherry eye. Other vets wanted nearly $500 for this very minor surgery. I found a very competent veterinary surgeon that did it for only $100. We had an extensive chat about some vets just raking in the cash so needlessly. It's why she runs her own clinic now so that she can help people to help their animals instead of pushing people away by demanding outrageous amounts of money.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I feel ya :,( I really want to get my 2 girls spayed so I've been looking into vets in the area that deal with rats and so far I've found one reputable exotic animal vet and it costs $149.50 for a mouse/rat/hamster spay, and that isn't counting office visit costs, meds, tests, or anything extra that they may need to do. So that's $300 upfront for just my 2 girls, I've started saving up. Blehh.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd love to get all of my girls spayed, but considering the prices I've gotten on neuters I don't think I'll be able to afford it. I'm not certain of two of my girls' ages anyway. :s


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

See that's my problem, I have wanted to get my guys neutered (for hormonal aggression),and I am looking at $500 for all 3 not including gas,meds, or visit fee. I asked about a break for getting my rescued rat seen and they wouldn't even do that. But there are only 2 vets in town that do rats. And my vet is really great with them, but it's just too expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I think that if there were more vets that saw rats they would be forced to lower the prices since they'd have competition. :/ Shame there aren't as many vets that see rats as there are that see dogs and cats.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My vet did my males for 150 and that included everything. He also never charges me for vet visits :3 he's more concerned a bout their health. The only thing that was expensive was Lucy's tumor removal,but that's because she woke up in the middle of surgery >.o


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

I just called around and found only 3 vets around me that treat rats and it's very upsetting that they are all between $50 and $55. Two had deals if you brought in more than one rat and the one brought it down to $80,but I found out they have a horrible reputation for running you through hoops to charge you more money on meds. The cheapest doesn't have a deal if you bring more than one in, and since I'm fairly certain that my Iris has mites or fleas, I definitely want to take Munna in as well to get treated. Just for the exam I'm looking at $102 and if it's anything like cats, $15 for each rats flea medicine. I'm half tempted to make the hour and a half drive to see a cheaper, recommended exotic vet, but I don't see that being cost effective either. I'm actually undecided on what I want to do with my life and seeing how little exotic vets there are, it made me reconsider becoming a vet, my childhood dream, but I couldn't dissect a rat in biology so I don't think that would go over well.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> ...The breeder couldn't remember their birthday (which irritated me..)...
> ...The breeder said they were both female...


Nice breeder you found there 

3-4 months I think is a good age to neuter.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> Nice breeder you found there
> 
> 3-4 months I think is a good age to neuter.


Yes I know. :s 

Thanks! I'll go ahead and make the appointment. From what I've heard this vet has a long waiting list, so hopefully I can get an appointment easily right now for 2-3 months out.


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got an email back from VCA Northview in Pittsburgh. They want $350 to spay EACH female rat! I scoffed! Thanks but no thanks, definitely not going there! D: I can't afford that!

I don't know what to do! Keep calling around I guess. I feel your pain!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I am actually quite upset by this post.I've volunteered in three veterinary clinics. I've volunteered abroad in a free spay/neuter clinic in poor areas of third world countries. I'm currently trying to get into vet school.There are two reasons why vets charge as much as they do:1) Costs are high! When you get a rat spayed or neutered, you are paying for the anesthetic, pain medications, surgical supplies, use of the surgical equipment, the time of the vet and the time of the technicians and staff. If vets start charging less, they end up making less money. Most vets are not rich, contrary to the popular beliefs. Vets make as much as nurses here on average.2) Vets who offer services for significantly less may be skimping on things such as pain medication. That is one thing to be wary off when dealing with low-cost clinics.I'm a fan of the saying "If you can't afford the vet, you can't afford the pet." This is why I don't have dogs or cats. I can't pay thousands for a procedure of an emergency crops up.So please don't rag on the vets.


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad someone pointed that out. I will be the first to admit that some vets are overpriced - but I've been a vet tech for years and I think many people do not understand what they are getting for their money. Most places, a technician or doctor stays with the pet during anesthesia, and then the entire time after until they are fully awake from surgery. At our clinic, this would involve sitting with your little rat, in our lap, with a warmie. (most of us love this part  ). They are also monitored after surgery until they go home. They receive an injection or medication for pain prior to surgery, oxygen levels and heart rate are monitored, and some places even do blood work and an ECG prior to surgery to make sure everything is functioning normally. I would say that any cost for spaying/neutering under 200 is a fantastic price. Spaying is a simple procedure, but still more invasive than neutering a rat. And I've read in our exotic books that male rays especially need to be place on antibiotics after the surgery procedure, so one would need to account for that cost as well. 

Your best bet is to find out exactly what you are paying for before a procedure happens - and decide whether a discount procedure is necessarily worth the risk to your pet. It's great that there are places willing to work with "exotic" pet owners! But just remember that every clinic is different in the services they offer, and not everyone can do discounts.


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, VCAs and Banfield vets are corporate owned. Their policies are made by CEOs and managers that usually have little veterinary training. They claim to offer discount programs for pets that are not actually cheaper than anywhere else, because you have to purchase certain things to be on plan. Be CAREFUL going to places like that!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Fortunately I have a vet down my street that can see my rats, but they charge an such a large amount for such a little rat. When Molly was sick they charged my boyfriend and I $75 for just the visit not including antibiotics. They even wanted to take X-rays of her for $400. We did not have the X-rays taken because they were too expensive. >.<


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

I do agree and understand that procedures cost money. But $350 without the cost of the pre-visit and medications? I finally got a hold of a vet that will spay, with medications and appointments adding up to roughly $175. Some vets just -do- take advantage of people just because we love our pets. And I had to contact 6 different ones before someone fed me reasonable numbers. I'm not saying vets are rich. I'm not saying their time isn't worth anything. I'm just saying that it seems like a lot of them will rip you off for having an 'exotic animal' such as a rat, just because. At least, a lot of the ones in my area. I can't speak for others.

And I would like to add: I know what vets usually charge for cats and dogs. I expect a visit to the vet for my cat to cost me roughly $100 before any meds. But $350 to spay a rat? Before the costs of visits and meds? I'm just a little smarter than the average bear, and that's just fishy to me. The doctor who reasonably charges $175 is used by a rat rescue in Pittsburgh. I know he cares about the animals and although it's $25 more than what I paid to have my cat spayed, I can understand the difference. But $350-400? Before meds? That's taking advantage.


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Well what bothers me is the that because their rats you can't get a wellness plan. My vet office offers wellness plans so you can spread payments out over a few months. I inquired about it for my guys and was informed that it was only for dogs and cats.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tabitha drake said:


> Well what bothers me is the that because their rats you can't get a wellness plan. My vet office offers wellness plans so you can spread payments out over a few months. I inquired about it for my guys and was informed that it was only for dogs and cats.Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I understand a difference in coverage, but how you pay the bill should have nothing to do with what kind of animal it is. D:< That would make me angry too.


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah you would think vets of all people, would value or have the same amount of value for all animals. It really made me mad :$


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I am an RVT (work with equine now) but I know when I did work at small animal clinics and exotic clinics the vets wouldn't do the wellness or payment plans on ratties cuz of the short life span. The reason being is that if for some reason (natural or otherwise) the rattie passes away and the owner still owes a large sum on the bill then the owner might stop paying. Then it turns into a huge paperwork and court mess for the vet hospital. I know that it isn't always the case and there are still people out there that r good on their word and live up to their contracts but there r also people out there that don't. Now if the owner has other ratties and a good relationship with the vet there is a good chance they will continue to pay their payments because they don't want to lose their exotic vet. But if that is their last rattie or they r considering changing vets the vet hospital may never see the money owed to them. I know this can happen both w cats and dogs it's just more likely statistic wise to happen with animals with a shorter life span. Now if u have an exotic vet u have been using for years and u have an excellent relationship with that vet sometimes the vet will allow payments for certain circumstances So what I recommend to everyone (even the practice I'm at right now with the horses) is get an excellent relationship with your vet. Pay your bills on time, give medication as prescribed, and do all preventative care possible for any animal u own and you then r more then likely to have an understanding vet that might help u out with an emergency situation arises and you are short on funds! 
I hope you r able to find a great exotic vet that is knowledgable about ratties because then also your spay and neuter will most likely b more reasonably priced because then the hospital will have done many of this surgeries and will b able to price out everything more cost effective because they know exactly what to expect and how long each surgery will take. When u go to a vet that doesn't do many ratties they know little about the length of time the surgery will take and how much medication the rattie will need before during and after the surgery. So the price will b more realistic for both the client and the office with a hospital that is knowledgable about ratties. I hope this has been a bit helpful to you! 
please keep us updated on how your babies do after surgery! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I know this feel. My vets charge 70euro just for looking at the rats because they're "exotic animals", then slap on the extra thirty for antibiotics, twenty for overall check-up, and whatever else was given or done, too. We've been going to the Blue Cross lately (the "peasant vet" as I jokingly refer to them) because they offer really cheap services or free if you can't afford to give anything. They've helped me out of a sticky situation more than once.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know a single vet clinic that allows payment to be deferred in the places I have lived. It's often stated on a plaque out front somewhere that payment must be made that visit.I'd also like to add that yes, payment varies from place to place and some clinics can be much steeper than others. But this is all information you could have found out BEFORE you received the pet. It's not really fair to the vets to complain about the services they offer. It's not fair to the rats to deny them medical care because you assumed vet care was going to be in your budget. I expect was expecting to pay a lot higher than $50 for a spay/neuter procedure or tumor removal. I already know that exams can alone be in the $40-$100 range. I am able to handle that if a problem arises.You live, you learn. Unless you open your own clinic, you just have to shell out whatever you have to.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not fair to the owner to charge 70 odd euro just for _looking _at an animal, in my opinion. I don't mind paying for operations, for anaesthesia or antibiotics. I don't even mind paying for a check-up. But not 70 - 120 for a routine visit and some antibiotics. It's not fair on _me_, never mind the vet.



> Unless you open your own clinic, you just have to shell out whatever you have to.


And we do. Then we come on here to complain about it because we can, and sometimes you just have to! To complain is human, to sit on that human's shoulder and listen impatiently is to Rat :3


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well what I don't understand is why its more expensive to spay/neuter a rat than it is a cat or dog. I've gotten many cats and dogs spayed and neutered over the years and each one has never costed over $100. Usually the price is around $60 for a neuter of a dog and $80 for a spay and the prices for cats is usually $20 cheaper than dogs. That includes everything; the surgery and the medicines, etc.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never seen dog and cat spays and neuters that cheap! Boy i wish they were here! I got my rats neutered for $10 a piece and thisbe spayed for $15. My dog was neutered there as well for $45 and that was all inclusive! But it was where i attended college for vet tech so they didn't charge much because it was students helping. (Actually got to sew up my own dog when he was neutered). Around here its typically a flat exam fee no matter the animal and then meds. Most vets will work with you but there's only so much they can do. There are probably twenty vet clinics in the city and only two have experience with rats and the vet at one who is most familiar with them just retired. At the clinic i work at(small town/mixed practice) i know more about rat health and medicating than any of the vets.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Really? It may be my area. o.o And I haven't really shopped around since the vet I go to for my dogs and cats (well now I only have one dog and no cats.. but anyway) spays/neuters for that. I know the humane society also spays/neuters dogs and cats for free a lot, though I don't think they give you antibiotics for afterwards but when my brother got his dog fixed at the humance society for free he just went to a vet to get the antibiotics.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here we have several groups that help with cost of spay/neuter and rabies. Which is nice. One group also runs a dog food bank.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Babs said:


> I know this feel. My vets charge 70euro just for looking at the rats because they're "exotic animals", then slap on the extra thirty for antibiotics, twenty for overall check-up, and whatever else was given or done, too. We've been going to the Blue Cross lately (the "peasant vet" as I jokingly refer to them) because they offer really cheap services or free if you can't afford to give anything. They've helped me out of a sticky situation more than once.


My vet charged 75 dollars just for looking at Molly and diagnosing her.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just went through 2 surgeries with my boy Edgar, totaling to OVER $500. They charged $140 just for the Anastasia. Through this fourm I fond out that it was probably a neuter abscess not that Edgar had opened up his stitches. The vet didnt recognize this. I am debating changing vets, but this vet was recommend by a local rat breeder. My parents are helping me with the money, but right now Edgar has $500 private parts.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I know right!? My vet is $65 per rat just for the exam.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have taken mice and rats to the vet, and they all charge AT LEAST $60 just for seeing them! 

One time, they didnt charge us for our mouse who had a few fight wounds, because he was healing fine and we just wanted to make sure.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Rodents=Love256 said:


> right now Edgar has $500 private parts.


LOL! That made my night!!! Slightly concerning though since my boy is going in for a neuter in the morning. XD

I had one vet that charged $40 a rat, but she wasn't extremely knowledgable. :/ My new vet charges $55, but I pay $50 with a student discount since its my university's vet school, and its definitely worth it because she knows so much more and seems willing to go to extra lengths to help both me and my rats.  So its expensive, but worth it! And less awful if the vet offers something like CareCredit, which my new vet does.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

If you think rat vets are expensive, you should see horses! But I agree with everyone's lament myself.. I guess knowledge is expensive!


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

It's really very sad that vets do this.
Just think of all the poor animals that have suffered and died painfully because people just don't have the money to pay over charging vets. 
I knew someone who had a jackrussell with multiple oozing, smelly tumours on her belly, it was so sad, but the only vet in they could get to charged a stupid amount for putting her down. These people barely had enough to live themselves. 
It killed me to see that dog suffer, but even i couldn't afford what that greedy ******* wanted. 
Jess died suffering.
It's obviously difficult for people to know exactly what was wrong with animals, that why i always thought they charged more...But knowing an animal needs to be put down and overcharges by hundreds, they should be put down themselves.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know... mine are really nice and they don't over charge, they try and keep it as cheap as they can, so I can't really give you an answer. My hamster who is really old and is nearing 3 needed some antibiotics and the vet said 'Dont tell Mark, but I'll give you this course for free' (There are only two vets there Mark and Josie) They are amazing and they generally care about their animals and they aren't out for what they can get. They know how attached you get to your pets and know how to help you. 

I know some vets in my area who charge £50 for a checkup, no different charge for any animal. And they are so caught up in the money side of everything they forget about the animals. We left them because of the new management, they used to be absolutely fine and then some stupid idiot came along and ruined it. All of the good vets left because they hated the new manager, some mean receptionist who is friends with the new manager started racking up the charges and said that it is her rights to if she wanted to! And Mark and Josie left them and decided to set up this little veterinary practise.

I personally think that the mentality of some vets is disgusting, they have forgotten what their job actually is! I really think that if they don't stop with their little games, then we won't be able to afford to help our pets! I know I would go to any measure to keep my pets fit and healthy, but its not easy for some people. And I can only see it getting harder for those with crappy vets. You pay more for nothing! They are actually rubbish vets! 

I don't know what I would do if I didn't have Mark and Josie!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. Some vets do overcharge and some are really nice and understanding about money. 

When I was young I had a cat that got hit by a car and his hip was broken. We took him to the vet and my parents explained that we didn't have much money (I was paying for it with my money I had saved up.. I didn't get allowance, just the pocket change my dad happens to have every few days.. so over a year I'd get like $100 that I'd spend on vacation). The vet said they understood, but still gave us a high price. My dad threatened to just leave the cat there since I was the one paying for it and I only had a limited amount of money, so the vet brought the price down for us.

Right now I have a really good vet for my dog. She doesn't overcharge and even suggests things we can buy or use instead of getting the high price perscription medications for our dogs (by our dogs I mean mine and my parents. Since I still consider their dogs to be mine too even though I don't live with them anymore). Sadly that vet doesn't see small animals :/


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Hero-wuff said:


> It's really very sad that vets do this.Just think of all the poor animals that have suffered and died painfully because people just don't have the money to pay over charging vets. I knew someone who had a jackrussell with multiple oozing, smelly tumours on her belly, it was so sad, but the only vet in they could get to charged a stupid amount for putting her down. These people barely had enough to live themselves. It killed me to see that dog suffer, but even i couldn't afford what that greedy ******* wanted. Jess died suffering.It's obviously difficult for people to know exactly what was wrong with animals, that why i always thought they charged more...But knowing an animal needs to be put down and overcharges by hundreds, they should be put down themselves.


 Do you even know the full story here? Because second-hand information can be unreliable. Also, Joe Blow who you only talk to occasionally at school could be unreliable.I've watched a few clients storm out muttering about how heartless a vet is. But majority of the time, they didn't listen to the vet's advice or pay for the services that they agreed to.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I totally lied, the neuter is ending up costing me at least twice what they quoted me over the phone (which was already $75...)! :/ So by the end, Ziggy is also going to have pretty expensive private parts.... but the same vet is also being very understanding with my issues with Izzie and trying to help me spend less figuring out what's wrong with her. So I can't decide how much they're just trying to get me spend money.  But it's worth it in the end for happy rats I guess. :3


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Euthanasia + disposal of the body can be pricey for animals. Cat was $30 for euth, $100 for burial. Gerbil was $46 for euth. Free cremation because he was under 5 lbs. My other gerbil died at home. Clinic wanted $20 for disposal of body.If "the person you know" cares about the animal, they *should* seek out another clinic. Or surrender their animal to animal control.Just wanted to point out that a lot of neglect is due to the owner, not the vet.


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

There's no outrage at the individual that did not TREAT the "multiple oozing tumors" on their pet? I mean, that doesn't happen overnight. 

Just a thought.

The bottom line is that some vets charge more than others, some even unjustifiably so. However, what matters most is the level of care your pet gets. If your vet is knowledgable about your breed, and you trust them with your ratties, you've found a place you should continue to use


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

when our dog dies, he had suddenly gone into heart failure. $190 NZD for treatment to 'keep him comfortable' and then another $150NZD for euth when we hadnt asked or been asked about it, and the vet nurse said he would have died peacefully within 30 mins as he was in a coma by that point anyway. so we simply refused to pay for the euth. also wanted to charge us a disposal cost of $100 when we said we wanted to take buzz home -_- 
some vets are just pushing it. yet our new vet, that we take the rats to, charges $50 per visit plus meds, but we are allowed to pay it off how we like, so its $5 a week until the debt is gone. they are so nice there.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

They were there for a long time before they adopted her. They took her to the vet about them when they noticed and said there was nothing they could do except put her to sleep. 
They bandaged her up and changed her dressing, doing the best they could for her. It's not their fault.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I completely missed how the vet was heartless in that case.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I know some vets charge more money because their services and facilities are better, but to be honest, the prices are double what they need to be. I was interested about how much the vets in my area who are really expensive charged for a course of antibiotics... £390 for one course of antibiotics! I nearly choked! I got my first course for my hamster for free because they knew I was short on cash and how attached I am to my little guy, this was with my other vets Mark and Josie who broke away from these vets and created their own practise. They usually charge around £15 to £20, they are amazing vets. When my cousin was out in America her dog got really hot and passed out, so they took him to the vets and she did a course on veterinary care for dogs last year (a couple of months after the course she went out to America) and the vets didn't seem to understand what was going on, so she tried to tell them something which would have helped the vets, but they started shouting at her saying 'Look, I'm the one with the certificate her, you did one course on the matter and now your trying to tell me that I have no idea what I'm doing' she later found out that the vet she took her precious Daisy to was the worst one in the state, but she was desperate to get her help and the other vets were too far away to reach quickly. Daisy never made it back to England  She was an amazing dog and she was quite happy for her girlie ratties to lie about on her back... She woke up, but when they got back to their hotel, she suffered from a series of seizures, and the airport wouldn't ship dead animals back to England, so they buried her out under a pine tree where she used to dig, every two years they go out to America and go to that same spot and remember her. She was amazing, and I really miss her, my cousin was so upset that she had to give up her rats to other people for awhile because otherwise they would have got neglected, she kept forgetting stuff, she would fill up three of her rat cages water bottles and forget the rest, she got fired from her part time job because she shouted at a customer. But this was awhile ago so all those ratties have all passed on  all 29 of them. She has two oldie rescue cat sisters, three dogs of varying ages and breeds, and 22 rats again all ages and various colours.

I wasn't trying to say that all American rat vets are bad, but some vets anywhere in the world, think that because they have 50 certificates on their walls, it makes them so much better than us and they can't take any advice, Mark and Josie (My vets) actually took advice from an 8 year old girl who knew how to help someone's hamster because she came from another part of England and her hamster had earlier that year been suffering from the same thing and her vet from up north helped her hamster and told her what she did, and thanks to that little girl, the other hamster survived.


----------

